# gentian violet, please HELP!



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Questions for anyone who has used gentian violet to treat thrush:

1. How long did it take before you began to feel some relief?

I have done the treatment the last two nights and my nipples/breasts feel *worse* than ever. I don't want to use lanolin because I heard it's bad for the yeast, but I am now in tears at every nursing. It is a horrible stinging, burning, itchy, sharp pain.

2. How many nights did you do the treatment?

I've read that you should do it for 3 or 4 nights, and then other places say don't do more than 3.

3. If it doesn't work, does that mean I don't have thrush? What else could be causing this pain?

Thanks!

Lex


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Anyone?!


----------



## Mamaste (Dec 21, 2001)

I don't think I'd use it more than 3 days, but I wouldn't give up on thrush treatments, either. I think after 3 days I would try some other remedies or maybe go to the doctor for Diflucan.


----------



## rickyjake (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi, I had the worst yeast and thrush ever with my first child! i cried in agony every night for weeks. It was hell. Along with my nipples being cracked, inverted and mastitis...I took diflcan (one or 2 pills for 10 days and my baby screamed in pain - it obviously effected my milk) any how, i finally used gentian violet and found RELIEF. I used it for about 6 days, just kept applying it, and watched as about the 6 day, this white dry stuff just oozed out of my nipples along with the milk. it was yeast, incredible to see how much of it was in me! that was the only relief i found...go for it. along with the gv i kept using the cream mixed with tea tree oil.
good luck! i feel your pain!


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

I used Diflucan which took a few days to work. But I've heard you should get relief pretty fast with gentian violet if its thrush. I imagine topical treatments don't help much if the thrush is in the milk ducts (burning, shooting pain in breast) - then you need something like Diflucan. But I guess it depends on how bad it was to start with. It's a concern your feeling worse though! How about trying some OTC cortisone ointment til you can get to a Dr? It could also be dermatitis. I think that All Purpose Nipple Ointment that is recommended by Jack Newman sounds good if I could just get my doc to prescribe it... It has a cortisone ointment for inflammation, antibiotic for bacteria and antifungal for fungus things. You can make an OTC version (it's just not so strong) that gave me immediate relief. I don't care what's causing my soreness anymore - just hit it with everything is my motto. Post again if you can't find the recipe for this.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Wombat: I'd *love* the recipe for the cream you're using. I did do diflucan, but it didn't help much. The gentian violet is starting to work, but I've already done the three treatments, so I don't know if I should keep using it. Today is the first day I haven't had shooting pains through my breasts, and I suddenly feel so much calmer. Still got the nipple pain, though. Do you have to wash that cream off before you nurse?

THanks!

Lex


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

The gentian violet is drying, so you may be having some irritation along with the yeast pain.







For moisturizing, try some olive oil, which is a) good against yeast in its own right and b) safe for babies to consume, so no need to wipe.

Yeastie beasties are persistent devils, I agree, hit 'em with everything you've got. If you've got the deep shooting breast pains I would think about trying Diflucan.

The OTC stuff is basically Lotrimin, triple antibiotic ointment (without any painkiller in it) and a steroid ointment. Even the first two alone would help out with both the yeast and the irritation. Just mix up a little in the palm of your hand and apply. If you goop it on, I would wipe it off before nursing but if it's just a little don't worry about it.

Are you treating the babelets as well? Make sure you get enough GV on you that they are really nice and purple (look at their mouths, should be very purple tongues); otherwise just dip a cotton swab in the gv and put it in the baby's mouth for a couple of seconds.

Wanna see something really pretty? Put a little gv in the bottom of a paper cup and let it dry. It turns all gold and purple. Don't know why!


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

This is the prescription one on Jack Newman's website. You need to get this off your doc. Hopefully you have a sympathetic one. You don't need to wipe it off cause you're using it SPARINGLY and after a feeding so it should mostly be absorbed before the next feeding.

"All Purpose Nipple Ointment

-mupirocin 2% ointment (10 grams)
-nystatin 100,000 unit/ml ointment (10 grams)
-clotrimazole 10% (vaginal cream) (10 grams)
-betamethasone 0.1% ointment (10 grams)
The pharmacist mixes it all up for the mother. (40 grams total).
The mother applies it sparingly, after each feeding (or, if using with gentian violet, after each feeding but the one she uses gentian violet) and does not wash or wipe it off (even before the next feeding)."

The OTC version is:
-Polysporin OINTMENT (not Neosporin) or Mupirocin 2% ointment
-Miconazole Nitrate 2% (ie Monistat) or Clotrimazole 1% (ie Lotrimin)
-Hydrocortisone 1% (ointment best) or Bethmethasone 0.1% ointment (not cream).


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

And may I just ask (rhetorically) why on earth wouldn't a doctor prescribe this? It's not like it's rat poison or something.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

Having seen Dermatologists in other countries where they often prescribe mixed medications (ie antibiotic + antifungal + steriod), I suspect that Dermatologists in the USA have a different philosophy about this. I mean you can get stuff like Kenacomb in Canada yeh? It's not available in USA. Plus what would a Dermatologist know about breastfeeding problems!! The idea of having a skin problem on the nipple is unknown to them! My dermatologist looked at my nipples from a distance and stated "yes, they look red". That was it! My impression is American Dermatologists (and Dr's in general?) believe a definitive diagnosis is necessary then a specific treatment. They wanna prescribe one treatment at a time to determine what is working. I just don't care or have time for that amount of experimentation and multiple visits to Drs.


----------

